# Loxicom side effects in dogs



## andrew DAVIS (Oct 27, 2015)

After being spayed, one of our dogs, Rosie, was prescribed Loxicom for pain relief, etc. In the early hours Rosie was violently sick, vomiting and excreting blood. The emergency vet said that this was a typical side effect of Loxicom and that in his experience one out of fifteen dogs was likely to have such an adverse reaction. The vets in the practice played it down, saying that Rosie had a virus (but carried out no tests). It was also suggested that the drug might have been a bad batch, but again nothing was tested. Our other dog, Patsy, managed to eat some of the food from Rosie's bowl and then was also violently sick. Again, the vet said it was a virus but I can't believe that, as it seems too much of a coincidence.

We are very concerned about the health of the dogs, and so we feel we must warn other pet owners about possible side effects of Loxicom. 

We may be cynical, but we also feel that what would have been a straightforward fee for spaying and a single prescription has now turned into a money-making exercise for the vet, as both dogs are on antibiotics and visits to the vet are ongoing. In total we have spent £500 and the bill is going up all the time.

Have any other dog owners had a similar experience? If the second vet had not told us about the adverse reaction we would have taken the other vet's word for it that it was a virus, and Rosie would have been even more poorly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

andrew DAVIS said:


> After being spayed, one of our dogs, Rosie, was prescribed Loxicom for pain relief, etc. In the early hours Rosie was violently sick, vomiting and excreting blood. The emergency vet said that this was a typical side effect of Loxicom and that in his experience one out of fifteen dogs was likely to have such an adverse reaction. The vets in the practice played it down, saying that Rosie had a virus (but carried out no tests). It was also suggested that the drug might have been a bad batch, but again nothing was tested. Our other dog, Patsy, managed to eat some of the food from Rosie's bowl and then was also violently sick. Again, the vet said it was a virus but I can't believe that, as it seems too much of a coincidence.
> 
> We are very concerned about the health of the dogs, and so we feel we must warn other pet owners about possible side effects of Loxicom.
> 
> ...


Its really impossible to say as being both dogs seemed to be sick it could have possibly been a bug that they were incubating anyway. Don't know how soon it was after anaesthesia it was but
dog can also be sick after sometimes especially if they do something like drink too much too quickly when they come home. Although if she was sicking up blood too it would be more of a concern

Any non steroidal anti inflammatories which loxicom is can be known to cause gastric upset it is a common side effect the manufacturers of Loxicom say

*Contraindictions, Warnings etc*

Do not use in pregnant or lactating animals.

Do not use in animals suffering from gastrointestinal disorders such as irritation and haemorrhage, impaired hepatic, cardiac or renal function and haemorrhagic disorders.

Do not use in case of hypersensitivity to the active substance or to any of the excipients.

Do not use in dogs less than 6 weeks of age.

Typical adverse reactions of non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) such as loss of appetite, vomiting, diarrhoea, faecal occult blood, apathy and renal failure have occasionally been reported. These adverse reactions occur generally within the first treatment week and are in most cases transient and disappear following termination of the treatment but in very rare cases may be serious or fatal.

If adverse reactions occur, treatment should be discontinued and the advice of a veterinarian should be sought. Avoid use in any dehydrated, hypovolaemic or hypotensive animal, as there is a potential risk of renal toxicity.

Other NSAIDs, diuretics, anticoagulants, aminoglycoside antibiotics and substances with high protein binding may compete for binding and thus lead to toxic effects. Loxicom must not be administered in conjunction with other NSAIDs or glucocorticosteroids.

Pre-treatment with anti-inflammatory substances may result in additional or increased adverse effects and accordingly a treatment-free period with such veterinary medicinal products should be observed for at least 24 hours before commencement of treatment. The treatment-free period, however, should take into account the pharmacokinetic properties of the products used previously.

In the case of overdose symptomatic treatment should be initiated.

http://www.norbrook.com/products/loxicom-15mg-ml-oral-suspension-for-dogs

Unfortunately though no one can tell you exactly what caused it on here.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It isn't uncommon with NSAIDs in any species. That's NSAIDs.

I can't take ibuprofen because it wrecks my stomach for weeks after just one dose. Yet most people have no problems whatsoever, so it's not that the drug is dangerous.

I hope your dogs are okay now.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've had a couple of dogs with haemorrhagic gastroenteritis following taking NSAID's - one was on Metacam and the other Rimadyl. My current rottie is on long term Rimadyl which irritated her tummy a little so she takes gastro protectant medication which has kept her well on it so far. As Shoshannah said this can occur with humans too, Asprin, Ibuprofen, volterol are all drugs of the same type that can cause gastric irritation/bleeding and should be used with care and always taken with food. My OH had a bad reaction to volterol and ended up in hospital having a blood transfusion as a result. I don't really understand why you think it might be a money making exercise for the vet.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Both my older dogs have been prescribed Loxicom & neither showed any adverse reaction. Sorry to hear your dogs have been ill but it might not be due to the medication


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I give my bitch Loxicom on occasions when she is feeling sore after overdoing things , as she already has had stomach issues in the past I am very careful and only give it if she really needs it , we have had no problems at all up to now.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

NSAIDs can have horrific gastric side effects...but, it seems a bit unlikely that both dogs would react that way to them.


----------



## BobTheDog007 (Oct 15, 2017)

My dog little had a back spasm after jumping up to get the post.from the door it is usually blocked off as he has had to get some teeth removed after breaking them trying to rip the letter box of. At the time I didn't know what had happened I heard him give a extremely loud yelp and thought he had hurt his mouth again.When I went to make sure he was ok I soon realized he was not he:d lost the use of his back legs I picked him up and carried him into the living room and lay him on the couch when I noticed he was bleeding from the back end (so fckin scary) foned the vet had him rushed in.The vet could not find anything wrong said id was a spasm and the blood was just stress reaction after long arguments with the idiots they gave him loxicom...I will NEVER git the drug to my dog again. after a few hours of having his treatment he started violently vomiting diarrhea excreting blood this may not happen for all dogs but it seems dog medication is extremely doggy and be very careful what u give them..Please do a little research on the drug before giving it to your pet..It seems to me private vets are just out to make money they could not find any thing wrong with the dog but are quick at throwing medication at him and then try to follow it up with another ten visits WTF come on people they know we love our pets and are trying to milk it .that was our vet for 15 years until took over by some group ark vets...will not see them again


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I've had a couple of dogs with haemorrhagic gastroenteritis following taking NSAID's - one was on Metacam and the other Rimadyl. My current rottie is on long term Rimadyl which irritated her tummy a little so she takes gastro protectant medication which has kept her well on it so far. * As Shoshannah said *this can occur with humans too, Asprin, Ibuprofen, volterol are all drugs of the same type that can cause gastric irritation/bleeding and should be used with care and always taken with food. My OH had a bad reaction to volterol and ended up in hospital having a blood transfusion as a result. I don't really understand why you think it might be a money making exercise for the vet.


That gave me a giggle. Your memory is worse than mine for going back into the past.



BobTheDog007 said:


> My dog little had a back spasm after jumping up to get the post.from the door it is usually blocked off as he has had to get some teeth removed after breaking them trying to rip the letter box of. At the time I didn't know what had happened I heard him give a extremely loud yelp and thought he had hurt his mouth again.When I went to make sure he was ok I soon realized he was not he:d lost the use of his back legs I picked him up and carried him into the living room and lay him on the couch when I noticed he was bleeding from the back end (so fckin scary) foned the vet had him rushed in.The vet could not find anything wrong said id was a spasm and the blood was just stress reaction after long arguments with the idiots they gave him loxicom...I will NEVER git the drug to my dog again. after a few hours of having his treatment he started violently vomiting diarrhea excreting blood this may not happen for all dogs but it seems dog medication is extremely doggy and be very careful what u give them..Please do a little research on the drug before giving it to your pet..It seems to me private vets are just out to make money they could not find any thing wrong with the dog but are quick at throwing medication at him and then try to follow it up with another ten visits WTF come on people they know we love our pets and are trying to milk it .that was our vet for 15 years until took over by some group ark vets...will not see them again


What a very strange post. What did you expect the vet to do when your dog was injured and needed pain relief. What one earth has it got to do with making money out of you. They might not have been able to find what was causing it but your dog was in extreme pain and the vets prescribed the appropriate medication for him. I hope you never will give it to your dog again as he had a rare side effect which I am sure is noted on his records so both your vet and you need to be aware of it and careful he does not get the same or similar drugs.


----------



## Terri6873 (Sep 19, 2020)

My GSD was given Loxicom for her arthritis but after a few days her breathing became irratic. I stopped the loxicom and this has stopped the irratic breathing. Unfortunately the loxicom was helping her arthritis but to what cost? Does anyone recommend any supplements that will help with her arthritis.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Terri6873 said:


> My GSD was given Loxicom for her arthritis but after a few days her breathing became irratic. I stopped the loxicom and this has stopped the irratic breathing. Unfortunately the loxicom was helping her arthritis but to what cost? Does anyone recommend any supplements that will help with her arthritis.


There are plenty of supplements - Nutraquin or Yumove are often recommended. 
Your vet could try cartrophen injections for your dog, or Galliprant which, although in the same family of remedies as Loxicom/Metacam, seems to have fewer side effects. Or Tramadol which is opiate-derived so perhaps not desirable for long-term use.


----------



## Helen O’Connor (Jul 23, 2021)

andrew DAVIS said:


> After being spayed, one of our dogs, Rosie, was prescribed Loxicom for pain relief, etc. In the early hours Rosie was violently sick, vomiting and excreting blood. The emergency vet said that this was a typical side effect of Loxicom and that in his experience one out of fifteen dogs was likely to have such an adverse reaction. The vets in the practice played it down, saying that Rosie had a virus (but carried out no tests). It was also suggested that the drug might have been a bad batch, but again nothing was tested. Our other dog, Patsy, managed to eat some of the food from Rosie's bowl and then was also violently sick. Again, the vet said it was a virus but I can't believe that, as it seems too much of a coincidence.
> 
> We are very concerned about the health of the dogs, and so we feel we must warn other pet owners about possible side effects of Loxicom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helen O’Connor (Jul 23, 2021)

I took our 10 year old dog to the vets with a limp and he was prescribed Loxicom instead of the usual Metacam he previously had been prescribed with no side affects. 24 hours later he got sickness & bloodied diarrhoea. He went downhill rapidly having to be put down four days later with chronic renal failure. I am still obviously devastated by his loss and unable to establish how this could have happened.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Helen O'Connor said:


> I took our 10 year old dog to the vets with a limp and he was prescribed Loxicom instead of the usual Metacam he previously had been prescribed with no side affects. 24 hours later he got sickness & bloodied diarrhoea. He went downhill rapidly having to be put down four days later with chronic renal failure. I am still obviously devastated by his loss and unable to establish how this could have happened.


On the flip side
When Roxy foster started limping, they gave her 2 weeks of loxicom, for pain in case it was a sprain, whilst awaiting xrays
Apart from not touching the pain (she was also on crate rest), which, as we now know, isn't surprising, she was perfectly ok with it
and,
as an english bulldog, a breed who so often have tummy troubles with the slightest change in diet, there were no side effects
(obviously her insides are built like a tank too) 
Each and every dog is different and, as owners, we need to be aware of that


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Helen O'Connor said:


> I took our 10 year old dog to the vets with a limp and he was prescribed Loxicom instead of the usual Metacam he previously had been prescribed with no side affects. 24 hours later he got sickness & bloodied diarrhoea. He went downhill rapidly having to be put down four days later with chronic renal failure. I am still obviously devastated by his loss and unable to establish how this could have happened.


Loxicom and Metacam are simply brand names for the same product, which is the active ingredient meloxicam.

Did you vet give your dog a blood test before prescribing? Its an absolute must in older dogs to check renal function, regardless of whether or not they have had the drug before.

Your poor dogs renal failure was probably related to meloxicam, but the different brand was just a coincidence.


----------



## Helen O’Connor (Jul 23, 2021)

Nonnie said:


> Loxicom and Metacam are simply brand names for the same product, which is the active ingredient meloxicam.
> 
> Did you vet give your dog a blood test before prescribing? Its an absolute must in older dogs to check renal function, regardless of whether or not they have had the drug before.
> 
> Your poor dogs renal failure was probably related to meloxicam, but the different brand was just a coincidence.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> There are plenty of supplements - Nutraquin or Yumove are often recommended.
> Your vet could try cartrophen injections for your dog, or Galliprant which, although in the same family of remedies as Loxicom/Metacam, seems to have fewer side effects. Or Tramadol which is opiate-derived so perhaps not desirable for long-term use.


Allie was on Tramadol for four years. I don't think he would have made 14 without it.
I don't think long term is an issue in this instance anyway


----------



## Helen O’Connor (Jul 23, 2021)

No he didn't have a blood test, our vet said they don't do blood tests due to not wanting to put them through extra trauma


----------

